# Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?



## Unhold (29. März 2006)

Moin Moin,
fliege mitte Mai für 12 Tage nach Tunesien, hat
da viellecht jemand von euch Erfahrungen gemacht
was man dort fangen kann und an wen man sich
dort wenden sollte.
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Spackus (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*

Moin,
falls Du was raus bekommen hast, dann lass es mich bitte wissen. würde da auch einmal gerne mit meinem Boot hin!
Gruß & Tight Lines,
Axel

www.blackmarlin.de


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*

@ Unhold

Die tunesische Küste ist lang,wo genau treibt es Dich denn hin ?????

Der   STF


----------



## RoterAdler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*

Hy,

meine Holde und ich sind auch am überlegen ob wir dieses Jahr mal nach Tunesien fahren (fliegen).Nur ein kleiner Angelspaß sollte doch für mich schon drin sein (sonst will ich wieder nach Holland). Kann man dort was aus der Brandung fischen? (was ich bisher gelesen habe war ehher bescheiden). Welche Fische Fische tummeln sich in nähe des Strandes ?
Unsere Zeit ist leider dieses Jahr in den Ferien also mitte Juli #y 

Wäre schön wenn jemand etwas genaueres dazu wüßte #6 

Grüße


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*



			
				RoterAdler schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> 
> meine Holde und ich sind auch am überlegen ob wir dieses Jahr mal nach Tunesien fahren (fliegen).Nur ein kleiner Angelspaß sollte doch für mich schon drin sein (sonst will ich wieder nach Holland). Kann man dort was aus der Brandung fischen? (was ich bisher gelesen habe war ehher bescheiden). Welche Fische Fische tummeln sich in nähe des Strandes ?
> Unsere Zeit ist leider dieses Jahr in den Ferien also mitte Juli #y
> ...



HI,wenn Du pech hast,kommst Du gerade in den Schulferien in Tunesien an.
Dann sind die Strände meist voll.
Normalerweise brauchst Du in Tunesien einen Fischereischein,aber wie das
momentan ist,keine Ahnung,die Bürokratie hat sehr lange Arme und einen langen Atem dort.
Es werden dort auch Angeltouren entlang der gesamten Küste angeboten,aber ehrlich,davon rate ich Dir ab,reine Abzocke.
Boote mieten = Fehlanzeige.
Brandungsangeln lohnt sich nur,wenn Du wie in Port ElKantaoui entlang der
Küste einen breiten,tiefen Graben hast.
Etwa gut in 80 m Entfernung verläuft dort ein Graben,am besten zur Nacht
Köderfische ( Sardinen,Makrelen ) dort auslegen und warten.
Möglicher Fang : Haie,Rochen.
Wo es bessere Angelangebote gibt,ist im Norden des Landes (Tunis).
Wenn Du nicht über Kontakte dort verfügst,sieht es allgemein schlecht aus mit dem Angeln in Tunesien.
Harpunenfischen ist noch recht interessant,aber auch dafür brauchst Du eine Genehmigung.
Solltest Du vorhaben dort zu Angeln,ich kann Dir gerne weitere Tips geben.

Der  STF   |wavey:


----------



## RoterAdler (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*

Danke Dir erstmal Seeteufelfreund .................

Wundert mich aber das man für das Angeln mit einer Handangel im Meer einen   Fischereischein braucht .Nun gut den kann man sich dort ja bestimmt bei der Polizei oder Ordnungsamt kaufen.

Aber wie ich aus Deinen Wort entnehmen kann lohnt es sich nicht, das ganze Brandungsgerödel im Flieger mitzuschleifen............:c Und einen Hai in der Brandung das brauch ich auch nicht wirklich  

Grüße


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*



			
				RoterAdler schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dir erstmal Seeteufelfreund .................
> 
> Wundert mich aber das man für das Angeln mit einer Handangel im Meer einen   Fischereischein braucht .Nun gut den kann man sich dort ja bestimmt bei der Polizei oder Ordnungsamt kaufen.
> 
> ...



Hi,klar kannste den Schein kaufen,kostete damals rund 10 Euro mit 2 Paßbildern und einer Bearbeitungszeit von 2-3 Wochen,gilt aber für 1 Jahr.
Am besten laß die Angel daheim und genieß die Sonne und das Meer.
In Tunesien biste schneller im Knast als Dir lieb ist.
Die sind dort unten nicht die schnellsten und bürokratie ist für die ein Fremdwort.
Dein Antrag geht erst nach Tunis und wird dort mit der deutschen
Botschaft abgeglichen ( wegen Straftaten ).
Was die Einheimischen machen,sollte Dir egal sein,weil Sie messen dort mit zweierlei Maß und Du ziehst immer den kürzeren.
Wie gesagt,ohne die entsprechenden Kontakte siehste Alt aus.

Der   STF   #h


----------



## Unhold (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit einer Woche wieder zurück aus Tunesien ohne
dort auch nur einmal geangelt zu haben.
Nachdem ich verzweifelt im Vorfeld nach Information zum
Angeln in Tunesien gesucht hatte und nicht auch nur den 
kleinsten Tipp bekommen habe, hatte ich die Hoffnung auf
´´größere´´Fische schon vor dem Hinflug aufgegeben.
Am vorletzten Tag meines Urlaubs habe ich dann im Hafen von
Port el Kantoui (nähe Sousse)ein Boot gesehen das Touris zum 
angeln rausfährt. 
Dieses Boot bietet Platz für max. 6 Personen. Die Ausfahrt dauert
von 9.00-14.00 Uhr und kostet 50 Dinar (ca. 30€)pro Kopf, die
Angeln werden gestellt. 
Ich meine das man auf dem Boot auch für die Verpflehgung gesorgt
wird, bin mir aber nicht sicher. 
Auf div. Fotos die mir der Skipper zeigte waren etliche Fische zu
´´bestaunen´´, die größe lag so zwischen 10 und 80 cm.
Die einzigsten mir bekannte Fischart waren Bonitos. (Thunfisch)
Längere Ausfahrten sind Verhandlungssache, ich denke auch beim
Preis ist evt. noch etwas zu machen.
Wichtig ist auch noch, das man sich mindestens einen Tag vorher
anmeldet, da das Boot oft schon voll besetzt ist!!!!!!
Dieses Boot macht einen guten Eindruck, ich betone es deshalb weil
es angeblich auch noch ein zweites geben soll, welches ich aber nicht
gesehen habe.
Was mir an diesem Boot auch zusagt, ist die Tatsache das dieses Boot mit einem Dach versehen ist, so besteht zumindest theoretisch die Chance 
ohne Sonnenbrand in den Hafen zurückzukehren.
Obwohl ich eigendlich nur auf größere Fische aus gewesen bin,
hätte ich mir den Spaß bei noch genügend Urlaubstagen, bestimmt
einmal angetan.
Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne bei mir melden.
Auch über eure Ehrfahrungen nach einer evt. Ausfahrt mit diesem
Boot würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Sonnige Grüße aus Krefeld
Rainer


----------



## RoterAdler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*

Hy,

dieser Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter aber da wir dieses Jahr wie nach Tunesien fahren möchten vielleicht für mich wieder Aktuell.

@Unhold ich bin mit solch einem Boot in Port el Kantoui rausgefahren |krach: wir waren 8 Angler (was man so nennen kann). Gefangen wurden zu der Zeit Mini Doraden. War auf gut Deutsch einfach Sche... Ausfahrt 1 Std. 1/2 Std. Angeln dann mußten 5 Leute :v dann hat der Kapitän abgebrochen und wir sind wieder ein 1/2 std. zurück gefahren das war der Angel Törn ................ Das gestellte Gerät war unter aller Sau und das wegen der  :v  Seeleichen abgebrochen worden ist machte mich richtig sauer .........


----------



## RoterAdler (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*

Also wir haben heute wieder Tunesien gebucht :g Es geht wieder nach Sousse ............. Die Anfrage bei TunisAir ob ich kostenlos Steckruten im Flieger mitnehmen darf war auch Positiv (zwei mal nachgefragt im Reisebüro und noch mal bei TunisAir angerufen).

@Seeteufelfreund besteht die möglichkeit von hier aus schon einen Angelschein zu beantragen ??? ich habe nämlich keine Lust am Urlaubsort auf Stress und das die mir meine Sportex Ruten beschlagnahmen #t 

Wäre über eine Antwort sehr dankbar #6 

Grüße


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*



RoterAdler schrieb:


> Also wir haben heute wieder Tunesien gebucht :g Es geht wieder nach Sousse ............. Die Anfrage bei TunisAir ob ich kostenlos Steckruten im Flieger mitnehmen darf war auch Positiv (zwei mal nachgefragt im Reisebüro und noch mal bei TunisAir angerufen).
> 
> @Seeteufelfreund besteht die möglichkeit von hier aus schon einen Angelschein zu beantragen ??? ich habe nämlich keine Lust am Urlaubsort auf Stress und das die mir meine Sportex Ruten beschlagnahmen #t
> 
> ...




Hallo,nächste mal ´ne PN bitte,sonst versingt es hier,Danke.

Hier ist die Adr. des Generalkonsulats in Bonn von Tunesien,zuständig für dein Bundesland.
Am besten Du läßt Dir etwas schriftlich geben,weil:
Ich kann mich dran erinnern,vor Jahren mal nachgefragt zu haben,da hieß es = nein,sie brauchen keinen Schein,in Tunesien angekommen,brauchte ich doch einen,sonst wäre es ein langer Urlaub geworden.
Tunesien besteht aus Korruption,daß richtige Zahlungsmittel
und Dir stehen alle Türen offen,aber darauf würde ich mich,wenn ich dort niemanden kenne,mich nicht drauf verlassen.
Sonst landest Du schnell in einem Loch wo nicht mal der
Staatspräsident weiß,daß es es gibt.
Am besten dort anrufen und nachfragen wie der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist.
Und bitte nicht vergessen das Ergebnis hier posten.

P.S.:

In Monastir und Mahdia kann man auch schön von den Klippen
fischen.
Im Norden ist ein Süßwassersee mit einer Doradenart,aber ohne Genehmigung kein Angeln,da Naturschutzgebiet.


Sollten noch Fragen sein,einfach bescheid sagen,ich helfe gern.


Der  STF   :g


----------



## RoterAdler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*

Also bei der ersten Tel. Anfrage beim Fremdenverkersamt Tunesien konnte man mir keine Auskunft geben. Die Dame (war auch sehr nett) wusste auch auch nicht das man einen Angelschein braucht.Wird sich aber erkundigen und ich solle mich die nächste Woche nochmal melden .

Tel. Fremdenverkehrsamt Tunsesien : 069/2970640


----------



## dragonfly (15. August 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*

Bzgl. Angelschein....wir angeln da schon seit jahren und wir brauchen kein Angelschein ôÔ


----------



## shorty 38 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Wer hat Infos zu Tunesien?*

Hallo, ich fahre seit 10 Jahren zum Golfen nach Tunesien und bin leidenschaftlicher Meeresangler, würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen, mein Angelgerät mitzunehmen. Korruption, Kriminalität und nur kleine Fische. Um sich einen Überblick über die Fischgrößen zu verschaffen, brauchst Du nur in Sousse oder in Monastir auf den Markt gehen und Dir dort in der Fischhalle den Fang anschauen. Sollte man Dich  bei etwas Illegalen erwischen, solltest Du die 30 Mann in Deiner Zelle alle verhauen können, ansonsten brauchst Du das nächste halbe Jahr ein Kühlkissen für den Hintern. Gruß Shorty


----------

